# Désinstaller Community Toolbar ?



## Mcharr26 (14 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,

A chaque fois que j'ouvre Safari, j'ai un message d'erreur de la part de Community Toolbar...

J'aimerai désinstaller cette application forte énervante mais je ne trouve pas de solution...

J'ai bidouiller dans le dossier lauchagent mais rien n'y fait...

Avez vous une solution à m'apporter ?

Merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,

Concernant la désinstallation de Community Toolbar, voici les consignes données sur http://forum.conduit.com/index.php?topic=6394.0 :

1.   Open the Finder application and browse to Applications.
2.   Scroll down to Toolbars and click on <Toolbar Name>.
3.   Double-click on Uninstall.
4.   Fill in the User name & Password and click the OK button.

Bref, chercher le dossier de l'application et utiliser le désinstalleur approprié.

En espérant que cela marche...


----------



## Mcharr26 (14 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,

Le problème, c'est que je n'ai pas ce fameux fichier toolbars dans ma blibliothèque ou dossier application...

En faisant une recherche dans mon finder en inscrivant "community" ou "toolbar", il ne trouve rien... 

Je ne sais pas du tout ou est alors installer cette application, d'ou mon post...

Par avance, merci


----------



## pascalformac (14 Juin 2010)

il y a pas mal  de fils web sur comment zigouiller ca

autte  fil
( avec les noms et emplacements  fichiers)
http://discussions.apple.com/click.jspa?searchID=-1&messageID=11375198


----------



## Mcharr26 (15 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,

merci pour le lien, j'avais juste un fichier, le premier. Et je n'avais pas le reste des fichiers cités...

Du coup, j'ai encore cette fenêtre au démarrage de Safari... Je ne comprends plus rien !!

Merci en tout cas...

Sinon j'ai désinstaller Safari et je l'ai réinstaller, rien n'y fait !!


----------



## Astorg (6 Décembre 2010)

C'est un problème que j'ai aussi. De plus quand je suis sur conduit.com je n'arrive pas à aller plus loin que la page d'accueil parce qu'il faut être enregistré. Et justement il est impossible de s'enregistrer


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Décembre 2010)

Astorg a dit:


> C'est un problème que j'ai aussi. De plus quand je suis sur conduit.com je n'arrive pas à aller plus loin que la page d'accueil parce qu'il faut être enregistré. Et justement il est impossible de s'enregistrer&#8230;



Il faudrait préciser exactement ce qui a déjà été fait.

1) La première étape consiste évidemment à tenter de se débarrasser de Community Toolbar selon la méthode que j'ai rappelée plus haut.

2) Ce fil a-t-il été parcouru : http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=2179391 (ce n'est pas le même que celui cité par pascalformac) ,

Lorsque la méthode 1 ne marchait pas, beaucoup s'en sont apparemment sortis en réinstallant l'Application Safari Community Toolbar, puis en la désinstallant proprement. Sinon, la procédure qui a le plus souvent réussi consistait à supprimer les fichiers suivants, avant de relancer Safari :

/Library/Application Support/Conduit
/Library/InputManagers/CTLoader
/Library/Receipts/ctloader.pkg
/Library/Receipts/<Toolbar name>.pkg
/Library/Application Support/SIMBL/Plugins/CT2285220.bundle
/Users/<User name>/Library/Application Support/Conduit


----------

